# The Showdown - Vm4 Vs. Vk4



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Said I'd do this one some time ago. New batch of VM4 and VK4 arrived about a week ago, and have been steeping, until today. It's time for the Showdown!

Llllllllllllet's Get Ready to Rrrrummmblllllle!

Step 1, get everything ready



The Gear: 2x eGo-C Twist 1300mAh, 2x mini Protank 2, VM4 12mg, VK4 12mg, 2.2ohm replacement coils, pen, notepad

Step 2, cleaning time (can't do the big showdown in dirty tanks, now can we?)

Bath



Dry



New coils going in



Step 3, fill 'em up




Step 4, let's vape!!



(I had them wrong way round there, VM4 was in the Silver, VK4 in the Black)

The Duel!

Flavour:
Tested both juices at 3.3, 3.8 and 4.3 volts
*VM4:*
3.3: Mild vanilla and caramel taste, no tobacco at all. Flavour is nice, but very light
3.8: Sharp caramel taste from the first puff, vanilla has almost disappeared, but comes through very light on the exhale. Tobacco is there, but also light, stronger on the exhale, but not much. It tastes almost like cookie dough!
4.3: Nice tobacco taste coming through, caramel is now very strong, completely overpowering the vanilla. Burning taste after 3 puffs

*VK4:*
3.3: Nice tobacco taste with a very faint vanilla, no caramel taste at all. Flavour is very muted at this low voltage, only really tasting it after 2/3 puffs
3.8: Strong vanilla taste coming through, very sweet. The tobacco taste coming through as almost a spicy tobacco. Faint caramel on the exhale. Overall flavour is mild
4.3: Start to taste some caramel, then burnt, not nice at all!
After Note: At 3.8 there is a slight synthetic taste when doing Lung hits, it's not bad, but is noticeable

Advantage: VM4. VK4 is a great flavour in it's own right, but just can't compare with VM4!

Vapour:
All tests from here done at 3.8 Volts

*VM4:*
Mouth-to-Lung: Big, but very light cloud. Disappears quickly, get a good fluffy cloud once in a while. but most aren't.
Straight-to-Lung: Nice puffy clouds, but also gone very quickly. Note: Multiple lung hits hit HARD!

*VK4:*
Mouth-to-Lung: Mid thickness cloud, lingers a bit. Overall pleasing cloud
Straight-to-Lung: Very thick, lasting cloud, have to wave it away. Also a very long blow, couldn't even blow everything on a few, and 'leaked' from the nose. Love it!

Advantage: VK4. VM4's clouds leave much to be desired, VK4 produces some of the best clouds out of all the juices I own!

Throat Hit:

(Test was interrupted for about 20 minutes at this point, needed to get some 'fresh air' i.e. lie down  . Head was spinning like crazy)
Back to the test

*VM4:*
M2L: Good thump, somewhat scratchy on the exhale, but not unpleasant
S2L: Whoa! Getting a solid thump from this one. Need a breather between hits! Not a big TH fan myself, but I'm kinda enjoying it a bit

*VK4:*
M2L: Nothing. At all! No throat hit whatsoever!
S2L: Little bit of a hit here, unnoticeable when not specifically looking for it

Advantage: VM4. TH doesn't matter much to me, but I do enjoy a thump once in a while, VK4 has nothing, while VM4 delivers that thump, and even a good punch if you're brave enough

Final Result:
VM4 wins this one by a country mile. Would like a bit more cloud from it, but flavour is, to me the most important thing in a vape, and in my experiences so far, VM4 is unmatched!

I was expecting this test to be much closer, but vaping the 2 side by side, taking notes as I go, VM4 just got farther and farther ahead! Not writing VK4 off though, even after this test it's still solidly in my top 5!

Speaking of notes
The Duel Report Card:




Will come back to this test some day when I have upgraded to something higher up the ranks (Mod/s with 2 identical tanks/drippers)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ET (30/5/14)

awesome face off. now just go and clean and swop the coils around and see if you get the same results, just to make sure it wasn't anything to do with the coils

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

Super showdown @Die Kriek !

I really like the way you did this.
And considering that many people vape on mPT2 tanks or something similar, this adds value to many.
Well done sir!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

denizenx said:


> awesome face off. now just go and clean and swop the coils around and see if you get the same results, just to make sure it wasn't anything to do with the coils


For safety reasons I stopped there, will do a small one with the coils swapped tonight and let you know how it goes


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

very nice and honest review - i like how you looked at all the aspects of vaping.. Flavour, clouds, TH. very well done

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (30/5/14)

Thanks for the detailed comparison @Die Kriek


----------



## Riaz (30/5/14)

awesome review @Die Kriek !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

Just to add.....

I like VM4 ....not as a ADV though - need more tobacco for me. Recently got the VK4....not a fan at all though - cuban cigar flavour too overwhelming for me. In fact the whole flavour profile is too pronounced. I think it would taste a lot better if the whole flavour profile was >50% less than what it is and the cuban ratio less. I tried it in the evod, the mpt3 and the dripper. However since taste is so subjective I hope someone in my circles likes it and it can find a home where it will get loved.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

The puff daddy has spoken

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (30/5/14)

Great review @Die Kriek 

I agree with your view - out of the two I prefer VM4. That being said, VM4 is unlike any other RY4 I have ever tried, whereas I feel the VK4 is a more faithful take on the classic RY4 flavour. That means I view VM4 as actually being in a completely different class to RY4. On that basis VK4 for me beats the other RY4s I have tried that are available on the local market, but VM4 still remains one of my ADVs

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/14)

I feel very left out given that I really didn't like VM4 - was too sweet for me.
But that was many moons ago on very different equipment
I think I should have another go

As for VK4 - have been quietly vaping several VK juices - and will write something hopefully fairly soon...
Just tell us @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff - when are we going to get the 18mg option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (30/5/14)

Silver said:


> The puff daddy has spoken


LOL!!! Not surprised that you picked it up......that is the name I have been given at work...........due to the clouds emanating from my desk....


----------



## vaalboy (30/5/14)

Great review - both these juices are part of my staple!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JB1987 (30/5/14)

Great review. Shows again how subjective taste is, I really didn't like the VM4 but I love the VK4, it's one of my adv.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (30/5/14)

Thanks for that great review @Die Kriek, an absolute winner

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matuka (30/5/14)

The next thing is to do a blind test and see if they come out the same...


----------



## Die Kriek (30/5/14)

Matuka said:


> The next thing is to do a blind test and see if they come out the same...


I'll tell them apart almost immediately. The taste and TH is so different between them


----------



## Alex (30/5/14)

I like VK4 as a go to juice. I have it as part of my joose rotation everyday.


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

awesome side-by-side review. 

I have not tried VK4, but VM4 is still in my top 10 juice rotation (yes, there are a lot of juices that I like...), have resurrected it yesterday actually, after a month long break.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (30/5/14)

oh...something to mention. when I started again yesterday on VM4 I found it very harsh, almost not pleasant, in the beginning. After 2 or 3 dripping sessions it was back to what I knew and what I always enjoyed. Strange.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/5/14)

@Die Kriek 
Great review dude! Very informative and detailed yet straightforward.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/6/14)

Awesome review!
Love the way you compare the 2.
Agree with you, VM4 wins in my books as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/6/14)

Great review.

VM4 is my go to juice I always have 2 bottles in my juice cupboard. I recently went exploring and got hold of a bottle of VK4 and although it is a good juice and certainly better than alot of others available locally the typical RY floral tone just comes through to much for my taste so alas VK4 is not for me but it is a very good RY type juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (2/6/14)

VM4 all the way for me. VK4 is okay but not as natural tasting as VM's.


----------

